# موقع مجاني ممتاز للكتب



## anass81 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

[FONT=&quot]ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سلام عليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]موقع يحتوي على الكثير من الكتب و لكافة المجالات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ http://gigapedia.org/[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للبحث في هذا الموقع يجب[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اولا تسجيل الدخول[/FONT] Register​ [FONT=&quot]ثانيا : عند البحث في الموقع يجب ان يكون خيار البحث هو[/FONT] "Item search "​ [FONT=&quot]ثالثا :بعد العثور على الكتاب المطلوب يجب الضغط على خيار[/FONT] "links" [FONT=&quot]في اعلى الصفحة وبعدها تظهر نافذة جديدة تحتوي على المواقع التي تم رفع الكتاب اليها[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملاحظة : يجب تسجيل الدخول[/FONT] "Log in" [FONT=&quot]في كل مرة كي تتمكن من البحث في الموقع[/FONT]​ لا تنسونا من الدعاء ​ [FONT=&quot]والله هو العليم الحكيم[/FONT]​


----------



## anass81 (6 يناير 2009)

*تعديل لطريقة البحث*

السلام عليكم

لاحظت ان طريقة البحث في الموقع قد تغيرت لهذا احببت ان اقوم بتحديث الموضوع

الموقع هو
*http://gigapedia.org/

*​ *[FONT=&quot]للبحث في هذا الموقع يجب:

[/FONT]*​ * [FONT=&quot]اولا تسجيل الدخول[/FONT] Register وهنا يجب ادخال اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر و ال **CAPTCHA وهي عبارة عن كلمتين موجودتين في الصورة يجب الانتباه انه عند ادخالهما يجب ان يفصل بينهما فراغ "Space"
*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانيا :للبحث في الموقع نذهب الى اعلى يمين الصفحة ونختار من القائمة المنسدلة gigapedia بدلا من 
google ثم نكتب اسم الكتاب المطلوب
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثالثا :بعد العثور على الكتاب المطلوب يجب الضغط على خيار[/FONT] "links" [FONT=&quot]في اعلى الصفحة وبعدها تظهر نافذة جديدة تحتوي على المواقع التي تم رفع الكتاب اليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة : يجب تسجيل الدخول[/FONT] "Log in" [FONT=&quot]في كل مرة كي تتمكن من البحث في الموقع

[/FONT]*​ *لا تنسوا اهلنا في غزة من الدعاء 

*​ *[FONT=&quot]والله هو العليم الحكيم[/FONT]*​


----------



## رشيد الخولي (13 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 مارس 2009)

Thank You very much

This site has much books


----------



## BUSINESSMAN2022 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الموسوعة الشاملة

الموسوعة الشامله ( مواقع هندسيه )​


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 نوفمبر 2012)

أعتقد أن الموقع المذكور .. مغلق


----------



## kadersaada47 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...​وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ...​


----------



## anass81 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

NOC_engineer قال:


> أعتقد أن الموقع المذكور .. مغلق



تمام

الموقع تم اغلاقه منذ فترة ولم يعد يعمل


----------

